# New to the world of mice!



## Lovingly (Aug 8, 2013)

So I received two female mice from a friend and I just fell in love with them and plan on breeding the in the future I am not inexperienced in rodent breeding as I use to breed pet rats. I am wanting to learn as much as I can from this site. I live in Longview Texas and its hard to find pet mice around here so I know they will find homes easily. My first girl is poppy she is such a sweet heart though she does have a eye infection that is slowly healing she had it when I got her so I think she has had it for awhile. The second girl is a bit more skittish and I have named her Millie. I hope to breed them in the future they are adorable!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome, I hope you post pictures!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome! I spoke to you on the rat forum


----------



## Lovingly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey awaiting_abyss! Glad to see some people I know from rat fourm around here


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.
Enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

